# My attempt at an elk roast.



## tbeckstead (Nov 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ tbeckstead
__ Nov 24, 2014






Here we go!  Started with this roast.  I dry rubbed it and let it sit overnight.


----------



## tbeckstead (Nov 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ tbeckstead
__ Nov 24, 2014







Wrapped it in bacon because bacon is the duct tape of the food world.  And the fat thing.


----------



## tbeckstead (Nov 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ tbeckstead
__ Nov 24, 2014






Injected it with this stuff.  It's butter and dry rub.  Yup.  Health food.


----------



## tbeckstead (Nov 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ tbeckstead
__ Nov 24, 2014






Ready to go!   It's currently in my Bradley.   Trying to keep it at 225 until IT of 140.  I'll post a finished product picture when it's done.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 24, 2014)

Can't wait to see how it turns out! What temp are you going to smoke at, and what IT will you take it out?

  Mike


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, that looks like its going to be something special! Dont forget to post the final product! Thanks for sharing buddy


----------



## java (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like a nice roast, I would pull it between 120-125, the more rare the better with game meat. (just my opinion)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 24, 2014)

That's gonna be a hit... I'm watching this . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and . . .


----------



## tbeckstead (Nov 24, 2014)

So MS Smoker said:


> Can't wait to see how it turns out! What temp are you going to smoke at, and what IT will you take it out?
> 
> Mike


Mike

I'm thinking smoker temp of 225 and IT of 140.  I might pull it at 130 and do the wrapped-in-a-cooler thing for a while.   I've never done that, so I'm not sure.


----------



## tbeckstead (Nov 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ tbeckstead
__ Nov 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ tbeckstead
__ Nov 24, 2014






Here it is.  I left for a bit and came back to IT of 159.   I thought for sure I had ruined it.  Pulled it out and wrapped it in foil and towels for an hour.   Turned out great!   If anything, it's a bit undercooked for my taste.   Lots of flavor.  Next time I won't mix the rub in the butter injection.  It's excellent on its own, but I'm really looking forward to sammiches tomorrow.


----------



## tbeckstead (Nov 24, 2014)

One more thing...  It came up to IT way fast.  Not sure if that is because if the low fat content but it isn't a good idea to leave unattended.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 24, 2014)

Small roasts like elk, do not take very long to get up to temp even at lower smoker temps. When I do small roasts like that I will run the smoker around 180 for as long as I can to get more smoke.


----------

